# Miles to make another attempt.'



## PMarkey (18 May 2016)

Miles Smith who had a couple of abortive attempts due to health and weather issues is to have another crack at the Year record according to his Facebook page ,hopefully he will have more luck this year .

Paul

Edited for wanton use of apostrophes .


----------



## fimm (20 May 2016)

AAAaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhhh
That is nearly as bad as Christma's!!!!
The man's name is Miles!!! IT DOES NOT NEED AN APOSTROPHE!!!!!
(I normally ignore stuff like this, but that is just terrible....)

MOD NOTE:
The Thread title has been Edited.
Previously, it read :
*Mile's to make another attempt.'*


----------



## Milkfloat (20 May 2016)

Surely being an Australian it should be Kilometers not Miles?


----------



## themosquitoking (20 May 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Surely being an Australian it should be Kilometers not Miles?


 Technically that is an excellent joke.


----------



## HLaB (21 May 2016)

I'd guess another 250 miles then you'd be good for another attempt


----------



## fimm (23 May 2016)

Thank you @Moderators


----------



## PMarkey (23 May 2016)

My apologies a simple slip of the keyboard @fimm but could I suggest your reply was a teensy weeny bit over the top ?


Paul


----------



## fimm (24 May 2016)

Well, you can't spell issues either.
Also there is such a thing as reading your posts before hitting "post".

Yes, a bit over the top for effect, but still, you gave me the impression of not knowing how to use apostrophes.


----------



## PMarkey (24 May 2016)

sigh.


----------



## T4tomo (24 May 2016)

I believe Paul was a Grocer in a previous life.


----------



## PMarkey (25 May 2016)

T4tomo said:


> I believe Paul was a Grocer in a previous life.


Guilty as charged , though I do prefer your way of pointing out my lack grammatical ability rather than some I could name 

Paul


----------

